# Getting Better!



## justallan (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd have to say that this one is easily the best pen that I've made and the first one that I would be proud to sell.
For those that might be newer at this than myself, I did figure out a couple things on this one.
When "they" say use wet paper on your finishes, use wet paper, not dry, WET dagummit! You won't burn through your CA glue, which I was already told, but just had to do it my way 12 times first.
When assembling a pen with the blank the same size at each end, use your calipers and put the closest fit at the tip (writing end). A tiny mistake is way more noticeable there.
This blank came from @NYWoodturner and is Coolibah Burl, the pen kit is a PSI CP 8010

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks perfect!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice work, Allan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 22, 2015)

Agreed.... Very nice looking pen. And, it's hard to wet sand without water... haha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 22, 2015)

Great looking piece of timber.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nice looking pen! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kris stratton (Jan 22, 2015)

looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Good looking pen Allan. As long as we learn from our mistakes we succeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 22, 2015)

Ah man now my cutoffs are going to quit coming. Lol. Good job bud. Looks good. Lots of things/ tricks you will "learn".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2015)

That's a winner! Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the good words guys.
Does anyone know where or how to get bolt action kits a little more affordable than PSI?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 22, 2015)

justallan said:


> Thanks for all the good words guys.
> Does anyone know where or how to get bolt action kits a little more affordable than PSI?


Exotic blanks. Woodturningz and the more you buy the cheaper

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 22, 2015)

Look good! I always caliper the inside of the tube and the piece of the kit fitting into it too. I've heard that bolt actions have a tendency to split the blank if you don't file the inside of the tube a little bit. I do that for all my pens now because every now and again the piece isn't made quite right and will split the blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice work Allan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn nice pen Allan. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 22, 2015)

Very sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Jan 22, 2015)

Love the colibah. And as far as the diameter at the tip, your 100% correct some people don't realize 3 thousands +/- can be felt on the fit. As far as bolt actions. Maybe we should start a thread and try to do a group buy like I see done over at IAP

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Jan 23, 2015)

Good idea, Adrian.
Exotic Blanks is the cheapest I could find. The chrome kits (pkcp8010) are $12.50 a piece and come down to $10.10 if you get 50 or better.
If anyone wants to start something like this or knows of them cheaper I'd probably get in on it.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 23, 2015)

The pen looks sweet Allan !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 23, 2015)

Nicely done! Looks like a lethal writing instrument...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Agreed.... Very nice looking pen. And, it's hard to wet sand without water... haha



Spit....Spit on it!

Great lookin pen Allan, I have some coolibah blanks for gun grips. I haven't made em yet, I just like looking at em for now....lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 12, 2015)

justallan said:


> Good idea, Adrian.
> Exotic Blanks is the cheapest I could find. The chrome kits (pkcp8010) are $12.50 a piece and come down to $10.10 if you get 50 or better.
> If anyone wants to start something like this or knows of them cheaper I'd probably get in on it.



Allan -- first, nice work on this pen, it looks great (and I love coolibah burl).

I recommend checking Smitty's Pen Works. Leroy doesn't carry a wide range of PennState products, but he usually has some, and his pricing is always great. Right now, for example, he has the gun metal bolt action for $11.55. His selection varies, and he sometimes runs 'special buys' which he advertises on his vendor section of the IAP site.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 12, 2015)

He also advertises them on facebook on a page called 'pen turning supplies'

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

